
Apple Is Finally Killing iTunes - kpeel
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/apple-is-finally-killing-itunes-842750/
======
abrowne
More discussion of the same topic, with a different article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20065153](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20065153)

------
mthoms
9to4Mac has obtained some leaked screenshots. Unfortunately they are not very
revealing.

[https://9to5mac.com/2019/05/29/macos-10-15-music-tv-app-
scre...](https://9to5mac.com/2019/05/29/macos-10-15-music-tv-app-screenshots/)

~~~
heavymark
Thought it was quite revealing as shows it’s more just an update to iTunes and
renaming of course rather than a completely rethinking of the app structure
and layout. That’s why all these killing Itunes headlines are odd since it’s
an iTunes update/renaming and moving non tunes related things to their own
apps. If it were removing iTunes aka the ability to buy and store your own
music that would be new app but I haven’t heard about any new major
functionality compared it current iTunes.

------
kwcts
Wait... So there will be a Music app for Win32?

